# REACQUAINT YOURSELF WITH THE PLEASURES OF A HAND-SHARPENED PENCIL



## ellen35

Just when you think you have heard it all….


----------



## woodjewelry

I have been waiting for this service for so long, I wonder if he can sharpen the square carpenters pencils?)


----------



## Sanity

In this computer age of ours it is wonderful to see a revival of these ancient crafts.


----------



## stefang

Not meant as a criticism Tim, but haven't you heard that pencils should not be sharpened? Besides the safety issues, pencils tend to break a lot easier when sharpened.


----------



## Ole

I've been searching forever to find someone qualified to sharpen my pencils. Thank you!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not worried about my pencils being sharp…..
It's my MIND that needs sharpening!


----------



## 8iowa

When we moved to Gainesville I couldn't find a suitable place to mount the old hand crank pencil sharpener, so I've been hand sharpening my pencils ever since, just like grandpa used to do. Funny, I don't miss the hand crank gizmo at all.

My wife however still uses her noisy electric sharpener on her desk, ugh!


----------



## lighthearted

Nice idea.

But we prefer to get our pencils sharpened locally. They also offer eraser cleaning. Something to consider.


----------



## TheBossQ

Didn't know they still made #2 pencils. I only use mechanical pencils and I have them sharpened on a CNC.


----------



## jbertelson

Gadzooks!! That's so silly, that he will most certainly make a fortune just in gag gifts…........can you think of a better gift for your boss?

I have recently purchased some Twist-Erase III 0.5mm with Jumbo erasers from Pentel. This is the best mechanical pencil I have used in the shop. I was frustrated with some old mechanical Pentels, which I had dropped one too many times on my concrete floor.

The big erasers on the Twist-Erase are great, and they come with spares. They have a soft non-slip grip area. I haven't told Sherie about them, because I am sure she would immediately exercise her birthright of expropriation…......if she likes something, she takes it and suggests I go buy another for myself….........(-:

I don't use the old wood pencils much anymore, but when I do, I sharpen them on the grinder or the belt sander….....lazy…......(-:


----------



## Timbo

*Mike*, No need to worry about the safety issue, every pencil is shipped with a signed and dated certificate authenticating that it is now a dangerous object.

*TheBossQ* Traditionally people mail in their pencils to be sharpened; however David now offers a new service: He will provide the pencil.

*Jim* "Just because something makes you smile or laugh … doesn't mean it's a joke."


----------



## mauiwindwalker

The problem with my pencils is that they mark in the wrong place. Hope your service will correct this malfunction. Must have gotten a bad batch….


----------



## lew

Perfect- my pencils can now match the top of my head!


----------



## Woodwrecker

My dollar store sharpener is plenty good enough for me.


----------



## Grumpy

Hmmmmmm, 1st of April is it not. LOL


----------



## a1Jim

April what ????


----------



## Brit

Yeah right!!!


----------



## tt1106

I heard all his pencil's were recalled due to lead levels. (kidding, please don't sue) In other news, I am thinking of offering a pencil dulling service.

Is your #2 pencil too sharp. For 7.00, I will dull the edge guaranteeing longer life between sharpening. End the frustration of snapping off the tip on your meticulously manicured #2 pencil and enjoy the victory of fat…I mean Bold lines again.

Sincerely,

Aritsan Pencil De-construction…...Faithfully taking the lead out of your pencil. Since 2011


----------



## mafe

Wonderful, I just love your review.
Thats a way to start April.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

